# day time Vid from Donovan Ville Penitentiary...



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Well we had a great night all things considering, we started out the day with saver winds and had to reinforce all the tarps then at 5:00 the rain started and stayed tell about 8:30 we opened at 7:00 and there was already a line even with the rain...we had a total of 227 people go through the haunt on Halloween and about 100 on Devil's Night...The biggest let down was are main 20 gallon air compressor died on us right after the rain stopped, it got a little wet and we had some problems so we had about 50 people go through with-out the air...we just had to pull out a few more actor based scares....:googly:

Well here a vid of the haunt during the day I have been working on all the other votage of the haunt and will be done in a few weeks so many pics and vid to go through...well this vid should give U the idea of the haunt...
day time vid of the haunt remix by ace22photo - Photobucket


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Just came across this video, It mustve been awesome. Its a big haunt!


----------

